# Expectations



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I know that this post is a little late, as a lot of guys are busting birds already. But just curious as to what the expectations are for SD and ND spring snows. What, reasonably, do you expect to bag when the birds get in here hot and heavy? What goals and challanges are you all trying to fulfill this spring season?

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would say Easter weekend the big push is going to be coming through ND.



> What goals and challanges are you all trying to fulfill this spring season?


I just hope to double my number of days in the field this year. :beer:

I love the spring season, not only for the hunting but simply to watch the migration unfold. Ducks in full plumage, wave after wave of snows, and specks everywhere. Whether its a 100 bird or a 1 bird day, I can't get enough of it!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My expectations are low this year Dan, but we'll see what happens :wink:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

aOver decoys: 1 of 3 days is a blank, 1 of 3 you get a few, and 1 or 3 you get 10+ per perso,. at least that is my experince. And every so often everything falls together and you can pile them up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USSapper said:


> My expectations are low this year Dan, but we'll see what happens :wink:


Im with you. I think its gonna be short and sweet.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Myself, I'm just looking to get out, get the dog out and if lucky, get a shot at a few. Mostly I'm just looking forward to trying it for the first time though. Not expecting to kill many but hope to see quite a few fowl of all types.

Dan


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I love the spring season, not only for the hunting but simply to watch the migration unfold. Ducks in full plumage, wave after wave of snows, and specks everywhere.


Ditto, the spring migration is simply amazing. It usually consists of me cussing out the specks for being everywhere in the spring and almost nowhere in the fall.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What's all the specks do? Hang to the west in the fall?
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dfisher said:


> What's all the specks do? Hang to the west in the fall?
> Dan


Yup.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just to get out with the guys and have a blast, after last spring I dont know what to think. I will probably never in my life kill that many birds ( over decoys) in a 12 days of hunting.

Nothing better then watching 3-5000 birds drop down from the heavens into your decoy spread.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My goal is to see a few flocks decoy. Last year we went unprepared, this year we've got things lined up a little better. If I can go home knowing that I had 0.00643 percent of the birds I saw fooled, I'll chalk it up as a victory.

I love spring time to begin with. And to be able to spend a portion of it hunting is reward enough.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to do better than we did last spring, and I want to also set my personal record. Just looking to improve my hunting skills plus get out more.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I want to setup and pickup decoys till I collapse. I want to get covered with mud! I want to be under tornados and be amazed how those birds can be cupped and circle but maintain an altitude of 85 yards (it will always amaze me). I want to hear endless piles of crap falling from the sky as those birds circle. I want to feel like I am going to die taking those last steps out of the field and then once I am at the truck feel like I am a million bucks and the luckiest man a live to have just spent the day in the field trying to fool snow geese. I want to swear that those snows can go strait to helll and then wake up at 0100 the next day to do it all again. I want to have singles dive bomb like I have the best spread ever and I want an old biatch snow to circle and circle chasing all incoming flocks away.

Those are the things that make me live for snow goose hunting.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha I can smell that fart Leo!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

And does it smell good to you?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I could go for some of that!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

one of my goals is just to try and get into some adults and kill a bunch over the dekes.

triple digits would be nice! :sniper:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

umm one of my goals is to shoot a adult boue goose with a band on it and get that baby mounted so that it is standing up looking off to its left


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

born2kill said:


> umm one of my goals is to shoot a adult boue goose with a band on it and get that baby mounted so that it is standing up looking off to its left


Why not right?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

He's left-handed, durr. :roll: 

My goal for this spring, is to kill a snow goose in the spring. Never done it....


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

My goal this spring was to witness at least one tornado of 1000+ working over my spread. That was achieved a couple days ago with endless tornadoes for over an hour straight. We would shoot the low ones, 95% would bug out and the high up 5% would keep working and bringing more in. Anything else that happens this spring is just a bonus. All I can say is its great to be in the field again.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I with a lot of the guys that already posted on this. I do my best to never have expectations, especially with snows. Expectations with snows only leads to a good chance of getting ****** off, when Id rather just be out there enjoying the show. If I stack em up, all the merrier.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> My goal is to see a few flocks decoy. Last year we went unprepared, this year we've got things lined up a little better. If I can go home knowing that I had 0.00643 percent of the birds I saw fooled, I'll chalk it up as a victory.
> 
> I love spring time to begin with. And to be able to spend a portion of it hunting is reward enough.


Man ur group must be terrible...i already killed more snow geese then u have ur whole life....and i have bearly even gone...ill CHALK up a victory when i see my 300th bird die...only then, and im half way there, spring is nice...but its not as nice as seeing tons of birds die!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hope this kid is kidding..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> I hope this kid is kidding..


He seems to have a hardon for diver sniper!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya diver_sniper, whod you piss off? 

He wont last long, 12 year olds rarely do.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

quackkilla said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > My goal is to see a few flocks decoy. Last year we went unprepared, this year we've got things lined up a little better. If I can go home knowing that I had 0.00643 percent of the birds I saw fooled, I'll chalk it up as a victory.
> ...










4 posts and I'm pretty sure most if not all have been directed at me. Get a life buddy, and learn to spell. Please though, don't get any tougher, I'm not sure that the human body was built to accommodate all that pure testosterone you've got going through your veins.

Excuse me for trying to use a little class. But you and your itchy finger keep pounding on them, the tundra appreciates it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I want to be less concerned with the numbers killed, and enjoy the whole experience from begining to end. I want to see them fly into a major roost, I love watching them barrel roll. I also love watching them barrel roll six feet off of the ground into the decoys. I also would not mind hunting with Leo again. There are very few people as passionate about the sport. Along with that, very few people now a days show as much respect for this marvelous bird as Leo does ( If you hunt with me again Leo, just remember to go on deer alert once you cross the highway).


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> Leo, just remember to go on deer alert ).


You ain't kidding! haha I will also make sure I get some sleep before I leave to meet up with you.

If we don't get a couple hunts in together this spring I will be :******: :******: Just seeing daddy long legs pull the sled across the field made the hunt worth it. Also I promise to put my mask on before I hear "do you have anything for that face" hahaha I think it was so pale my face looked like a snow anyway. :beer:


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

ha ha no im not 12 i am actually Diver_snipers roomate...just playing alittle practical joke on him, cuz i knew he would say somthing eventually. jokes over, so now i can get to some serious chat


----------

